# Egg bound?



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

I am a little worried about my Buckfast. Shades her sister has been laying for almost a week now, every 2nd ish day.
Buck has sat in the egg laying box a few times and I don't know if she is just nesting or trying to lay, she is not confirmed layer yet. But the few times she has been in the box it has sounded like she is in pain. But when she is out and walking about she seems fine, eats with the other chickens, she has a dirty butt so her poop is a little sloppy (guessing as we haven't seen her poop). I don't think she shows any other signs of being egg bound. I am not sure if her pain sounds are pain sounds either, it is just a new weird sound.
We looked up the treatment, and not sure what the salt is called in Dutch, not sure if there are any Dutch people here who can help with that?
I think I am just being over worried.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The can have difficulty laying that first egg. I would just watch her, if her behavior changes then it's time to get worried.

I have no clue what the salt is that you mentioned. It must be different from table salt because very little salt can hurt a bird.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

robin416 said:


> The can have difficulty laying that first egg. I would just watch her, if her behavior changes then it's time to get worried.
> 
> I have no clue what the salt is that you mentioned. It must be different from table salt because very little salt can hurt a bird.


Epsom salts


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A common OTC product used for pulling infection out, soaking tired muscles. That kind of thing. How are they suggesting it be used?


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

Sry if the links are not allowed. I have kept an eye on Buck and she doesn;t show other signs, maybe it is just trouble trying? Her sister lays and it is a family affair they all hang around the box while one is inside. Even the rooster and he seems to check it all out and stuff. Will continue to keep an eye on Buck to make sure she changes, she eats fine and acts normal other then the loud sounds while in the nesting box.... honestly that is the only thing that has worried me but this is my first flock. Even Shades isn't as loud as Buck when she is in the box and Shades is a loud chicken always making her whining like sound for everything, like food time, bed time, wanting attention time, have the others follow her. Don't think she can cluck because it is always a whine.

I honestly think I am over thinking it and she isnt egg bound and I am just worried for nothing because she hasnt yet laid an egg and it is the loud sounds she makes in the box, I have never heard her that loud before with those sounds. No other symptoms that we have seen and even hubby been keeping and eye after I voiced concern.
We even brought her inside for a min so i could give her a look over and she seemed fine she ate Giggles seeds (that have dropped on the floor because Giggles goes in her cage grabs a seed then goes sits on the roof of her cage to eat. So the shells and some seeds just drop on the floor) She was perfectly normal.

After bring the chickens in (cant bring in one without the other or they get a lil frantic calling to each other) my mind is a little more at ease about everything, maybe she isn't ready but close to being ready to lay. Will keep watching her closely though

If the links are not allowed can delete them or the post 

https://www.fresheggsdaily.com/2012/06/egg-bound-hens-how-to-recognize-treat.html
and I enjoy this ladies videos she seems quite nice and I have learnt a lot from her, she explains thing very well in a way that is easily understood.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as this isn't a promotion type of post then there is no problem with links.

She is probably sensing her body is going through changes. At least she knows to go to the nest box, many just drop those first eggs wherever they happen to be.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Dont worry Shrub, Buck will let you know when she lays an egg.


----------



## Shrub (Jul 25, 2018)

Update - Apparently it wasn't buck making the loud noise it was her sister Shades, which shades does when they are separated and calls for Buck.As I said earlier we can't separate the two. 
We have seen Buck put leaves in and things maybe she skipped egg laying and went strait to broody behaviour. 
Chickadee (rooster) sits in the front of the box with his head out while Buck is in there, doesn't do it for Shades though. 

Sorry for wasting time with the post. But shades needs to learn how to cluck like a chicken and stop with all the whining loud pitched noises, she freaked me out when this started because i did think Buck was in pain not realising it was Shades making the noise because she hates being apart from Buck.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't worry about it, it's a learning tool for others facing the same questions. That's what the forum is for.

She may never change. I've got one that when she wants her opinion known she's very vocal about it. She usually wants her opinion known hourly. She's at least 8 years old.


----------

